# Tivo Pro Slide remote owners! Recent Youtube keyboard issue?



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

Software on my roamio is 20.5.2a-USA-6-848

Pro Slide Remote owners, are you having the same issues as me? I can't text to search in Youtube, but it's working fine in Tivo, Netflix, Amazon, etc.

Wondering if anyone else is having this issue.


----------



## GeoPea (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes. I'm having the same issue for the last few days. The number and letter buttons on the slide remote don't register in the Youtube search box. Restarted the Tivo, but that didn't help. At least now i know it's not just me!! 

The remote works fine for all other uses except YouTube.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Have you tried rebooting the remote too?


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

GeoPea said:


> Yes. I'm having the same issue for the last few days. The number and letter buttons on the slide remote don't register in the Youtube search box. Restarted the Tivo, but that didn't help. At least now i know it's not just me!!
> 
> The remote works fine for all other uses except YouTube.


Okay good! I'm still in my return window, and wanted to make sure this isn't a hardware issue.


----------



## GeoPea (Oct 7, 2014)

I haven't tried resetting the remote yet. But I just discovered that the letter and number keys on the remote *do* work when i'm in the Tivo program Search function. So i doubt very much it's an issue with the remote itself. It appears to be something specifically related to the YouTube app.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, it's definitely the YouTube app. My original Slide has the same issue with the search box there but works fine in Tivo search.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

I just checked, and YouTube does not recognize my Slide Pro keyboard either. Hmm...


----------



## Damiansnpvp4 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes same problem here remote slide keyboard search works on everything except Youtube. This function has been working perfectly until 15 days ago. Did youtube send an update & turned this feature off? I just spoke to Tivo 11/07/2015 & they said Youtube must of sent an update & that is why it is now not working. Has anyone been able to get the Peanut Tivo slide keyboard search function to work again? I can not locate anywhere to get an answer from Youtube regarding this issue. I've tried everything with Tivo's tech like resetting the remote, unplugging the Tivo box etc... This is definitely a Youtube problem that they created, they broke something that was perfectly working. Can anyone help me? Thanks JD


----------



## Damiansnpvp4 (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm really bummed, I use the slide out keyboard Tivo remote everyday. I also tried my phone with Tivo remote apps & same result, they all fail in Youtube/keyboard. Youtube has somehow shut it down for no reason or explanation to the public! There is no way to personally contact them & let them know of the problem they caused. &#55357;&#56863;


----------



## Damiansnpvp4 (Feb 6, 2015)

It is nice to have this forum, talk shop & work things out, but we have a problem that was caused by Youtube & there is no way to contact them to fix it. When I spoke to Tivo they told me that Youtube does the programming & they are the only ones that can fix it. They also said they have noway to contact them to let them know of the problem. I find this hard to believe that they have Youtube's app on Tivo & they have no business contact with them. You would think somebody had to sit down at a table & work this out or at least make a phone call. There must be sometype of way to let Youtube know of this problem. JD


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Damiansnpvp4 said:


> It is nice to have this forum, talk shop & work things out, but we have a problem that was caused by Youtube & there is no way to contact them to fix it. When I spoke to Tivo they told me that Youtube does the programming & they are the only ones that can fix it. They also said they have noway to contact them to let them know of the problem. I find this hard to believe that they have Youtube's app on Tivo & they have no business contact with them. You would think somebody had to sit down at a table & work this out or at least make a phone call. There must be sometype of way to let Youtube know of this problem. JD


YouTube, LLC
901 Cherry Ave.
San Bruno, CA 94066
USA

Phone: +1 650-253-0000 | Fax: +1 650-253-0001

Source: Contact YouTube? Here's HOW-TO and All The Contact Info You'll Need http://www.reelseo.com/contact-youtube-info/#ixzz3qxIlWXVF 
©ReelSEO.com, All Rights Reserved


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Just chiming in with a me too. I don't use YouTube much but I did notice it a week or so ago when I tried to search using the keyboard.


----------



## Damiansnpvp4 (Feb 6, 2015)

lessd said:


> YouTube, LLC
> 901 Cherry Ave.
> San Bruno, CA 94066
> USA
> ...


----------------------

Thank you so much, I will work on getting in touch with them tomorrow. 
Attention: Everyone who is having this problem please contact Youtube ASAP, so they know there is a problem that they created. We need more than just me contacting them, so please help me get this problem fixed & contact them. Thanks.


----------



## gmacted (Sep 27, 2013)

Damiansnpvp4 said:


> ----------------------
> 
> Thank you so much, I will work on getting in touch with them tomorrow.
> Attention: Everyone who is having this problem please contact Youtube ASAP, so they know there is a problem that they created. We need more than just me contacting them, so please help me get this problem fixed & contact them. Thanks.


Shouldn't Tivo be contacting them? It's affecting their customers and they allowed the update to be pushed.

I contacted Tivo and opened a case with them. I suggest those affected to do the same.


----------



## Damiansnpvp4 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey man, that contact information on Youtube is tough to go through. I will have to set aside some time to figure it out, but did leave a post on their forum.


----------



## Damiansnpvp4 (Feb 6, 2015)

gmacted said:


> Shouldn't Tivo be contacting them? It's affecting their customers and they allowed the update to be pushed.
> 
> I contacted Tivo and opened a case with them. I suggest those affected to do the same.


----------

That's great Gmacted we are making headway now
You got alot further than I did when I spoke to Tivo a few days ago. They told me that Youtube caused the problem & Tivo has no way to contact Youtube to get it fixed. This is what I mentioned earlier, how can that be, how can they have the app on their site & never spoke to Youtube! 
ATTENTION EVERYONE We need help from everyone, just one person problem falls under an isolated incident & nothing is done. We now know a case can be opened on this problem, so please follow through & open a case. Thanks everyone. Damiansnpvp4

Please call
877-367-8486
https://www.tivo.com/contact-us


----------



## Damiansnpvp4 (Feb 6, 2015)

ATTENTION EVERYONE NEED YOUR CALL TO TIVO NOW...

Just got off the phone with Tivo they said they have received few calls on this problem. Now they know about the problem & can test it, they can't do anything about it unless there is a what they call a "trend" developing. A trend is a record of callers having the same problem. If you call the number below, they will open a case & if we get enough open cases, it will qualify as a trend & they will get it fixed... I'm considering opening up a new thread with Attention Need Action Now & we can keep replying "did it" to keep it on top & to see how many people are having this problem. Please call now

877-367-8486 
https://www.tivo.com/contact-us


----------



## Damiansnpvp4 (Feb 6, 2015)

Damiansnpvp4 said:


> ATTENTION EVERYONE NEED YOUR CALL TO TIVO NOW...
> 
> Just got off the phone with Tivo they said they have received few calls on this problem. Now they know about the problem & can test it, they can't do anything about it unless there is a what they call a "trend" developing. A trend is a record of callers having the same problem. If you call the number below, they will open a case & if we get enough open cases, it will qualify as a trend & they will get it fixed... I'm considering opening up a new thread with Attention Need Action Now & we can keep replying "did it" to keep it on top & to see how many people are having this problem. Please call now
> 
> ...


-----------

I just started a new thread called "Attention Needs Everyone's Action Now Pro Slide Remote" Please call Tivo & then reply back at the new thread saying "I called". Thanks damiansnpvp4


----------



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

same here,

Sent tivo an email and referenced this thread


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

gmacted said:


> Shouldn't Tivo be contacting them? It's affecting their customers and they allowed the update to be pushed.
> 
> I contacted Tivo and opened a case with them. I suggest those affected to do the same.


TiVo isn't YouTube's customer. YouTube is much more motivated to address user complaints than those from affiliates.


----------



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

received a response back from Tivo stating they know about the problem and are working on a software update which will mitigate the problem. I was under the impression this is a Google problem but I guess Tivo can remedy this with a software update


----------



## gmacted (Sep 27, 2013)

ej42137 said:


> TiVo isn't YouTube's customer. YouTube is much more motivated to address user complaints than those from affiliates.


TiVo includes YouTube in their software package and advertises that you can use YouTube on their devices.

TiVo is definitely a reseller of the YouTube product and a customer. They may not be the end customer, but they are a customer. I would be willing to bet that TiVo gets a kickback on every system they sell with YouTube on it.


----------



## alanisrox69 (May 25, 2004)

Noticed this a few nights ago, I specifically bought the Slide remote for YT searches...and now I can't use it! Grrr!


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, still not fixed.


----------



## GeoPea (Oct 7, 2014)

My slide remote recently fell onto the floor and is now stuck in the closed position. But since i only need access to the keypad for watching Youtube, i don't intend to replace the remote until the Youtube issue is fixed.


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm having the same problem.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I can confirm the latest firmware released today did not fix the issue.


----------

